# no sound - drivers? Nvidia AMD gigabyte



## greenmannowar (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi All
i am really confused.
i have a system i built from scratch, and i dont know why i cant get the drivers to work right. i have no sound
right now, i try to install new software, and even remove software from NiVDIA and it wont let me do either...

i did have this system working properly with windows 7
sound worked fine.

in 8.1 the drivers will not install.

any help is appreciated
Brad
-------------------------------------

NiVDIA 3D and graphics driver are installed
version 358.91

i also have something called
"VIA Platform Device Manager" installed
(is this OK ?)

on the sound 
"playback" tab i have ...
NVIDIA HDMI output (port 0) - is also default communication device
NVIDIA HDMI output (port 1)
NVIDIA HDMI output (port 2)

no recording devices

on device manager,
i have several unknown devices
// audio device on high definition audio bus //
and
unknown device (like 6 of them)

under sound devices, i have 
NVIDIA high def audio

installing drivers, i get an ERROR MESSAGE...

//windows found a driver for your device, but encountered an error attempting to install it. //
//one of the installers for this device can no perform the installation at this time. //

hardware - 

gigabyte 970a UDP3 motherboard // AMD FX-8350


NVIDIA GTX750 ti / video card


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In the Device Manager, any devices with yellow flags need drivers installed. You should only download drivers from the Computer/Motherboard Manufacturer. 
Go to the Gigabyte download site for your board, GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-970A-UD3P (rev. 2.x) Download the* Chipset *driver, install this first, Restart. Then download the* Realtek Audio* driver, then any other drivers you may still need from the _Device Manager_. If you do not have internet, on an internet computer, download those files to a USB Flash drive and install them to the troubled computer.


----------

